# Laguna Professional Sliding Table



## roman

sweet

now all you have to do is learn how to use it cuz the cross fence is at the wrong end ?

I can always tell who knows what : )


----------



## Jahness

Maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't want all that crap in my way at the table saw. A simple wood cutoff sled works fine for all my needs. Different strokes for different fowlks.


----------



## roman

say what you want Jahnese but remove the bulk of the jigs, put it in the hands of some one who knows how to use it, and its the slickest, slippery, perfect slider ever

and they only get better

you wont ever look back unless you have to

like me


----------



## Greedo

moron, im not sure i understand "crossfence at the wrong end" but the fence can usually be positioned anywhere on the slider. and the stop blocks can be turned to the front or back of the fence so that you can cut in front or behind the fence.
on small sliders like these it's more practical to cut in front.

anyway, i didn't know these existed! do you mean you had to build that under structure youself? how was it supposed to be mounted otherwise?
my tablesaw has a slider long enough to rip an entire sheet, my previous one had a smaller slider like this one. good for solid wood, but annoying when you need to dismantle the fence in order to cut panels.

jahness; i don't understand why tablesaw design hasn't evolved in the states.
in europe nobody would like to use this slider for the opposite reason, it's too small lol!


----------



## roman

yup on one as the cross fence can be located anywhere, generally so you dont have to work so hard or walk so far

bs on the rest

they are "pro" tools for the privileged. Everyone else has to suck it up/

the manual wont teach you how to use it : )

"time" might and I dont have any : )


----------



## roman

what happened to this trade ?

I sometimes think

and then i quit

and go back to work


----------



## 2bigfeet

Thamar,

Very cool looking improv on the workaround. I can't quite see how you access the bevel crank though, unless there is room to slide your hand in, that I can't see from your shots.

I didn't know that slider existed either. Very impressive looking. I'm using the Jessem Mast R Slider on my Unisaw and love it. The saw is stand alone and used for repetitive cuts for stiles & rail and drawer boxes. I use my PM2000 for ripping.

What else do you have going on there? Whose overarm guard is that and what is on top of your rip fence?

Enjoy your new setup!


----------



## thamar

There is just enough room to access the bevel crank.

The cross fence IS at the correct end of the slider. The slider can travel a little more than 4' from the blade so that you can crosscut a sheet of plywood with the fence in this position.

I also thought that the table was a bit narrow, so I added a long 8" sort of side table to the whole rig. If I can keep my belly to about the same girth, I can just barely walk between the sliding table and the side table.


----------



## ykjohn

I have owned the Excaliber sliding table for about 10 years and I love it. 
Yours is so much beefier. 
Don't know about you, but I can't live without mine.
Nicely done.
Don't know if I would have had the patience to make it work, but I'm glad you did.
Thanks for the pics


----------



## Bertha

That's an awfully expensive piece of equipment to have to modify! Alas, I'm like you, though, and the thought of shipping that monster back would give me pause. I've never owned a sliding table but those that use it definitely seem to prefer it. I don't consider a sliding table "elitist" in any way. A friend of mine just put $7000 aftermarket wheels on his car. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## roman

Nope, the work piece goes behind the fence, not in front…...opposite to what a conventional cabinet saw does


----------



## extremehobbiest

My compliments on one of the finest American style cabinet saw setups I believe I have ever seen. Nice review. I have used Euro sliders for over 7 years now and use both sides of the crosscut fence in nearly every position on the slider. There is no right or wrong way. When cutting large sheet goods, I use the back of the fence, for smaller pieces, in front of the fence. Just whatever works best for you.


----------



## roman

"American style cabinet saw"......... oxymoron pardon the pun : )


----------



## NBeener

I'm seriously, ridiculously, borderline disgustingly envious.

I'm not a huge Laguna fan, but … a slider …. ahhhhhh, yes


----------



## reggiek

I have seen several models of these….incuding the Grizzly add on for the G0590/1 saws. I like the idea that the table moves instead of the wood…I am sure this adds some safety to the mix.

I am not impressed with Laguna though….in fact I would not buy one of their tools…period. I am not saying this to belittle your purchase….but when I saw this and a 5 star rating…I was a bit taken aback. Typically, Laguna gets blogs relating horror stories of shoddy quality and customer support that is either non existent…or requiring tremendous effort to get any help. Hopefully, you will not have the same experience.

I use my crosscut sled so much I am starting to wear down the handles and I can certainly see alot of convenience to a slider…..Only trouble about the slider add on is the extra room taken up….not to mention my saw is on wheels and moves about….this would add another issue to solve with moving it around the shop.


----------



## Sawkerf

A couple of years ago, I bought a Jet "Supersaw" that has the left side of the table operate as a slider. I still don't use it often, but am getting into it, and find that I really like it. The only downside I've seen is that there's no miter slot on the left of the blade, and I had to "tweak" my tenoning jig to work from the right side.


----------



## Jahness

Thamer, sorry if it seems like I was just trying to rain on your parade, I wasn't. Sometimes I just a little too blunt and not willing to spend a couple of minutes on explinations. If it works for you then that's really all that matters. I've used these saws at a couple of shops I've worked for in the past. I know the good, bad, and the ugly about them. I just don't care for them. Never have. In a production environment they do what they are designed to do, handling sheet goods. I have always handled very large and awkward size sheet goods with a regular cabinet saw and a few setup jigs. I think some are way over priced. Hope all goes well for you and accept my apology. One mans trash is another mans treasure.

John


----------



## thamar

In my view, the purpose of doing a tool review is to point out the good and bad things about the actual product (and perhaps any customer service issues). When I was researching which sliding table to buy, I couldn't really find much in the way of real unbiased information about any of the tables I was considering. This type of site is a great place to get a viewpoint from somebody who has actually purchased and used the product. In this case, I wanted to make it clear that the actual product is extremely well built and does exactly what it claims to do. I also wanted to make it clear that there may be issues in terms of having it attach easily to your table saw. I don't think that this is the place to debate the good and bad points of sliding tables in general. That would seem, to me, to belong in some type of a forum discussion.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Thamar,
If you drop in again, could you confirm specifically that this slider works well for cross cutting 4'X8' sheet goods?
Thanks for your review.


----------



## thamar

The sliding table works great for 4×8 plywood. You can pull the slider back a little more than 48" so that "cross cutting" a 4×8 sheet works real well. To give things a bit more stability, I built a kind of long bench type thing that gives me a bit more support on these sheets. You can see it in the pictures.


----------

